# Help make my town awful



## TheKingTortoise (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a town dedicated to cycling. As I'm sure most of you know, when you TT your town starts to deteriorate. So I decided to name my town Dystopia and Im actually  trying to make it look bad. 

I already have weeds, dead perfect trees, and tree stumps everywhere. Do you guys have any more ideas that can help make my town the worst place to be?.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 10, 2014)

Leave garbage items around everywhere like tires and cans (you can get them from fishing if you don't have a perfect town ordinance) or even intentionally rot some turnips and leave them around. I guess running around to kill grass won't do much good since all the time travel will just make it grow back but maybe you can find a qr code to make parts of your town look dead.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 10, 2014)

Plant alot of flowers everywhere and let them wilt. But random paths all over the place run where ever you go, fill the place with junk


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 10, 2014)

The tips above are great. You can also make random muddy patches by putting down a new character's house and demolishing it.


----------



## TheKingTortoise (Dec 10, 2014)

All of these are great thanks guys


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 10, 2014)

Also, you can decorate the villager's houses with messy or old furniture (this can take a long time) and screw up your player houses in addition to that. Put on the ugliest exterior walls, doors, and mailboxes you can get.


----------



## Envelin (Dec 10, 2014)

Get yourself a rafflesia. That's the true mark of horrible town.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 10, 2014)

Burry a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 10, 2014)

Make a brown pattern, scribble all over it with other brown, and put it everywhere in random places. You've got yourself an eyesore.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 10, 2014)

Put bushes around every villager house. That way they can't get back out or can't get back in.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 10, 2014)

TaskBarR said:


> Also, you can decorate the villager's houses with messy or old furniture (this can take a long time) and screw up your player houses in addition to that. Put on the ugliest exterior walls, doors, and mailboxes you can get.



It may not be the best idea for a cycle town to mess up a villager's home but making the player's house messed up is a solid idea. When I first started playing I had a serial killer themed character and the basement of his home was a total mess with a skeleton, axe on the floor, shanty wall, things like that. The rest of the house was fairly normal though, it makes a messed up basement so much more unsettling. This may not be the kind of messed up you're looking for but if you want to make your town the worst it can be then a hockey mask wearing lunatic is the best way to go.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Put bushes around every villager house. That way they can't get back out or can't get back in.



This cracked me up so much.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 10, 2014)

Pitfalls. Pitfalls everywhere.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 10, 2014)

Put Drill Rigs EVERYWHERE!
It looks gross and it brings down your score


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Put tire toys in the ground for a garbage-y feel.


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 10, 2014)

TT to sunday, buy turnips and TT to rot them.
AND POOR VILLAGERS LOL


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 11, 2014)

Trash, rotten fruit, dead trees, dead flowers, and pitfall seeds need to be scattered everywhere. You could also have the sloppy set in your house. And you could get shabby looking PWP's like the streetlight. And you could recruit some ugly villagers like Barold, Moose, and Limberg.


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 11, 2014)

make your town flag jambette.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also name your town jambette

- - - Post Merge - - -

and your mayor


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 11, 2014)

pillow bunny said:


> make your town flag jambette.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes Yes Yes! I agree with this idea 100% You can also make other charterers and name the Jambette and you can make really ugly faces on mii and put them on your characters


----------



## avsrule247 (Dec 11, 2014)

When I was managing a cycling town I made a rafflesia once. I time traveled years ahead for weeds to grow so I could get the badges for my main mayor and one day this ugly flower popped up out of no where. Kinda felt bad for the villagers.


----------



## StaleCupcake (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm kinda interested in seeing this Dystopia now, any chance you could share us the dream-code when done?


----------



## Ghost Stories (Dec 14, 2014)

StaleCupcake said:


> I'm kinda interested in seeing this Dystopia now, any chance you could share us the dream-code when done?



seconded lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 20, 2014)

QR codes of badly drawn d!cks everywhere
and a sign that reads

"WHOSE BEEN DRAWING D!CKS​


----------



## Eline (Dec 22, 2014)

Please build the dream suite, I want to see this :3


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Put bushes around every villager house. That way they can't get back out or can't get back in.



Wow I didn't even know you could do that  

Basically what everyone else said. You could also try getting the ugliest villagers to move in though.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 30, 2014)

I discovered 1,000 spoiled turnips a few minutes ago, any interest in them? For free, obviously.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Just have trash everywhere and do the opposite of whatever you would usually do lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



StaleCupcake said:


> I'm kinda interested in seeing this Dystopia now, any chance you could share us the dream-code when done?



i agree i want to see this


----------

